# Crappie on Somerville



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Shorty & I got to Somerville and found Yequa ramp empty but saw lots of bass rigs. OL was full of pu's and I found a College Tournment this WE, and was able to talk with some Aggies, some from Colorado, Monroe, Tarleton, and Shereport. I found many crappie brush being worked for bass. I ended after 1 1/2 hr actual fishing with 6 nice crappie up to 2+ lb and a 15# carp. The guys from Colorado witness the battle on a 1/4 oz jig. Sorry forgot my camera and my watch this morn


----------



## Topcat69 (Oct 3, 2014)

Thought you and obiewan skipped town! Thanks for the report and glad you got on some fish! I'm going to have to use "I forgot my watch " on my wife ! That's a good one! Lol!!! Gonna try it tomorrow , Saturday , or Sunday ! See how it plays out and I will give report .


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

That was my 3rd crappie trip in pastcouple weeks and will stay with them for awhile, no big catches but up to 13 and all biggums. You may find lots of bass boats out Saturday, I didn';t ask but if if was a FLW tourney. Hope you make it out and good luck


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

nikki said:


> That was my 3rd crappie trip in pastcouple weeks and will stay with them for awhile, no big catches but up to 13 and all biggums. You may find lots of bass boats out Saturday, I didn';t ask but if if was a FLW tourney. Hope you make it out and good luck


 Expecting 92 boats in that tourney


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Anybody heard anything on Big Creek. They were hit hard in the flood.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

You and Shorty be sure to take a camera next time, I need to see some pictures of big crappie.
Everything is still flooded out here.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

mchildress said:


> Anybody heard anything on Big Creek. They were hit hard in the flood.


Very dangerous on water as many of the pipes are just under water and unmarked. Don't expect any facilities on water to be replaced any time soon due to cost.


----------



## BSchulte (Apr 21, 2014)

Last I heard, Big Creek is done for. Won't be opening back up. They were up for sale before the flood, so makes sense to cash out now. It's a shame, alot of good memories there.


----------



## Froghunter (Aug 5, 2013)

I made a trip to Somerville Monday. It's a new lake to me and I got skunked. I had hopes of striper but never located any. Looks like lots of the lake is flat with gradual slopes. I did find a hump and worked it over for an hour with no hits. Looks like structure may be limited. I then fell back to an island by overlook and tried for cats. Still nothing. What did I do wrong? I located tons of bait balls and fished them as well.


----------



## BSchulte (Apr 21, 2014)

If you can locate the original creek bed, troll at 8-12ft with blue and silver rattletraps just along the edge of the bed. There will be humps along side. When lake is at normal level, the creek should be about 23-28ft deep with humps running as shallow as 6ft. Usually we only nab whites like this, but occasionally we snag a hybrid. Chase the birds on a sunny day. Still too early for them to be up the creeks I believe.


----------



## Hoggwilde (Apr 22, 2014)

Fished the creek monday...

Fish have started to move into the creek. Started around 9am and had a limit by 1pm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

That's what I like to see, I love that creek fishing but me and those slick steep banks no longer get along


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Hoggwilde said:


> Fished the creek monday...
> 
> Fish have started to move into the creek. Started around 9am and had a limit by 1pm
> 
> ...


Nice stringer! I was planning on hitting the creeks tomorrow, but with the rain today and temps supposed to be in the 30s tomorrow morning.... I just ain't that mad at 'em


----------



## Jwsops (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice catch. I plan move my boat from livingston to somerville. Hope i can see more somerville report here. Thx


----------



## Bbfish (Oct 27, 2014)

*Bait*



Hoggwilde said:


> Fished the creek monday...
> 
> Fish have started to move into the creek. Started around 9am and had a limit by 1pm
> 
> ...


what bait did you use, and which creek was it?
thanks in advance


----------



## Hoggwilde (Apr 22, 2014)

Yegua....
1/8 oz jig head
2" curly tail
White body/chart tail


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

